# Edwin and his 3000!



## Moritzchen

Oh! So you were trying to go undetected uh? Well you can't. You've reached 3000 and by my experience, being extremely helpful. Thank you Edwin, Hope to be back here for your 5,000.


----------



## Mate

Edwin, you belong into the Hall of Fame now. And if there is not such Hall, it should be created. Congratulations!!!


----------



## loladamore

*3000 congratulations *
*to a most helpful monkey!*


Well done, Edwin, and thanks for all your help.
 
 
Lola xxx​


----------



## Eugin

Thank you Edwin for 1.000 more posts of your wit, accuracy in your answers and kindness in your answers!!!

You are one of a kind, Indeed!!!! We need more dosis of Edwin´s bananas!!! I mean, posts!!!!  

For you  

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Edwin.


----------



## fenixpollo

Your dedication and helpfulness are much more a credit to you and the forum than any number could be.

Even so... *Happy 3rd Postiversary, Edwin!*


----------



## heidita

Edwin, no siempre coincidimos pero lo que escribes siempre es de gran ayuda. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Edwin!!!  Tus aportes son muy valiosos y aprendemos mucho de ti.  Esperamos muchos más.
Con un afectuoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## la reine victoria

Happy 3rd Postiversary, Edwin.  


Thank you. 
LRV​


----------

